# Dirt Dauber Sub-Octave Fuzz Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## szukalski (Jun 28, 2022)

Give me.. your dirty love!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 28, 2022)

Poodle bites, poodle chews it.


----------

